# Guess the type of the picture above you



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

-No one above has a picture up-







Go!


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

My guesses would have been as follows


Post #2: Type 4
Post #3: Type 7 or 6
Post #4: Type 5 or 6
Post #5: Type 5, 6, or 9
Post #7: Type 4, or 7
Post #11: Type 4, or 7
Post #12: Type 7
Post #16L: Indeterminate
Post #16R: Type 6




R.C.
Remember, no matter how I die: It was murder; should I be tried for a criminal offense, I probably didn't do it as I'm pretty straight laced and don't even have a speeding ticket; should I mysteriously disappear -- it wasn't voluntary…


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

RobynC said:


> My guesses would have been as follows
> 
> 
> Post #2: Type 4
> ...


Hey! You totally missed my post!


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@yourebffjill

Uh, I'd guess 5 or 6, maybe 8 (unlikely)


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_yourebffjill_
> 
> Uh, I'd guess 5 or 6, maybe 8 (unlikely)


That's unfortunate. I'm supposed to look like a two. Probably don't though because that's not candid.


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

As for the very last one (albeit a year late) 7w6 maybe?


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

LuminousDirge said:


> View attachment 87220
> 
> 
> As for the very last one (albeit a year late) 7w6 maybe?


8


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)




----------

